# burn an mp3 disc?



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

I have tried a few applications to burn MP3's onto CD's to play in my DVD player (which supports MP3 discs), but I have very bad luck with the process. I'm able to jam a hundred songs on a disc and it burns it fine but I can't get it to play in any DVD players that say they support MP3 CD's.
I got it to work once and it was pretty cool, allowed me to browse through the folders I had the different songs in, but that disc rarely works and now I can't get one to work.
Any suggestions on disc maker, program, or process?
Thanks,
JTN

I'm running a Vaio, 3Ghz, DVD+-RW/CD-RW, using Memorex 52x CD-R


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The problem is likely one of the media type.

DVD's have varying tastes as far as media type goes, some actually only "see" CD-RW, some will work with only some brands of CD-R.

It is all to do with the dye used in the CD-R or RW and how well it reflects the wavelength of the laser used in each DVD. Some suit better than others


----------



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

That must be it because apparently those discs will work on other DVD players. I just need to find the right media for mine.

Thanks,
JTN


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Kodak and HP disks are the best in my opinion. I've had problems with almost every other brand but have not wasted a single disk yet since switching to HP. They are a little more expensive but definately worth it to me.

Rollin


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

Take care that when u write the cds, there are no other files on the disk other than mp3 files. like there may be html or text files with lyrics or scanned cover pictures and such stuff. remove them before u burn.


----------

